# Flourite and how much i need to buy :)



## Kharn (Nov 9, 2004)

Hia everyone 

Im in the process of setting up a 120G tank using flourite Red.

Now im wondering if someone knows if the info on the bags is correct regarding how much 1 bag covers? (Im planning on 7.5 inch depth on the substrate).
My tank is 62,2 inch long and 20,8 inch wide..

The reason im asking is that i live in Sweden and i have to order the stuff from Germany and it costs an arm and a leg so i dont want to order to much / little hehe

Best Regards Jimmy From Sweden


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow!! 7.5 inches of substrate? A little excessive (o.k. very excessive).
You will need 336 lbs of flourite. At 15 lbs a bag you would need 22 bags.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is a good substrate calculator for you also: http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC, Kharn 

_Why do you want so much depth_?... The norm is 2-3" depth.


----------



## Kharn (Nov 9, 2004)

trenac said:


> Welcome to APC, Kharn
> 
> _Why do you want so much depth_?... The norm is 2-3" depth.


Hia everyone and thx for your answers  

The reason im going for a deep substrate is that i have orderd some pretty big OHKO stones.

I was looking through pictures of MR Amanos and Oliver Knotts tanks saw that they had really deep Substrates in some of their tanks 

Also the reason for me asking is that i heard that the info on the flourite bags is not correct and that it does not cover as much as Seachem states )

Best Regards Jimmy from Sweden


----------

